# Man I F*cked up real bad!



## Skribb (Jun 16, 2006)

This is my first grow.I was doing LST on my plants & i thought it would be ok to do it with with sewing thread. They were doing good for about 3 weeks but then when i went outside today to check on them & the thead had cut through the main stem almost all the way through! it was hanging on by a small peace of stem. I put it back together with a stick & twist ties,my plant is two months from seed will it mend itself back or is it done for???


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2006)

if its not to bad it will but if its as bad as
you say it might not someone will post on 
how you can help it more but i would be 
really carefull with it!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 16, 2006)

All you can do is give it a shot, I'm not sure as I don't use it but would superthrive be helpful for this kind of stress? Superthrive users?


----------



## rockydog (Jun 16, 2006)

anyone think maybe clone the plant, just in case


----------



## Skribb (Jun 16, 2006)

well the top part that broke is like dead but the rest of the plant is nice & healthy still...ill give it a few days if the rest of the plant starts to die ill clip a few clones, I hear its posible to clone without root hormone... true?shit I dont even know if its a male or female yet! hopfully its a male my other plant is super bushy I took off the string that was holding that one before it met the same fate,another question...if i stick the part that broke off in some dirt any chance it will root? thanks.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 16, 2006)

You can clone without rooting stuff but you will have better results if you use it. The plant may very well root but again, it would have a much better chance with something to help it along.


----------



## Skribb (Jun 16, 2006)

cool. anything else i should know about cloning? ive never done it b 4


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441
if the damaged portion is "like dead", the chances of it rooting are very slim, but the lower portion that is still growing, should provide a few sites for cuttings.


----------



## Skribb (Jun 17, 2006)

should i let the lower part of the plant to keep growing or will it eventualy die???


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 17, 2006)

It should keep going as long as it's pretty good sized.


----------

